# Nikon FM10



## foureses (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey guys! after 2 years, i  finally found my uncle's NIKON FM10 with 35-70mm lens.. But there's a problem.. Like all other cameras that aren't used for the longest time, Nikon FM 10's shutter died..  so i had it checked-up and it costs $20 to get it repaired..

Is it worth a repair,guys? 

I need your opinions,guys. THANKS


----------



## PJL (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd do it for $20, especially if it has any sentimental value because it was your uncle's.


----------



## compur (Aug 2, 2010)

Only $20 to repair a shutter?  Sounds like they're just going to replace the 
batteries.  Have you tried that yourself?


----------



## foureses (Aug 3, 2010)

haha Yeah. I think because the labor is cheaper here in the Philippines. )


----------



## compur (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow!  I must send my cameras there next time.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 3, 2010)

20 bucks sounds like a very reasonable offer. I would be more than willing to pay that. The Fm10 is also a great camera.


----------

